# FCC Firewire Mandate??



## bdemz (Sep 18, 2002)

Isn't there some kind of FCC mandate that states that each cable co. needs to provide a box with Firewire capabilties?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Dream on!


----------



## madpoet (Mar 12, 2004)

Only CABLE companies who signed it. Does not apply to sat broadcasters.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to General Discussion forum.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

bdemz said:


> Isn't there some kind of FCC mandate that states that each cable co. needs to provide a box with Firewire capabilties?


Not yet, but it has been proposed.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, there is a mandate. It took effect April 1. You can read it right here. Refer to page 50.

It applies to all cable companies, and not just those who signed on to the original proposal. It does not apply to satellite providers.


----------

